# Cabin Fever!!!



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

I am about to go insane!!!!! I am stuck up here in Nashville freezin my arse off with the @#$%in' flu!:--| I need to go to someplace warm with a nice salty breeze. Sorry guys but I just had to vent. Anybody else feelin this disease?


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

I feel ya.....I'm sittin here at work with the flu . This dang weather has me beat, 75 one day, 30 the next and its driving me nuts. And I haven't been fishing in like 2+ months and I'm basically going through withdrawls. Ahhhhh, I can't wait for spring to get here so I can relieve my stress down at the pier.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*fished yesterday..*

Loved it...
caught some whitting, balck drum, jacks, snook lined reef fish- have no idea what it was, ray, and sheepshead....
but I used to live in Michigan so I know what your going through... I will not move back to do that again.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

didja fry up the whiting?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*no frying*

too small


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I had the fever about 2 weeks ago and I'm not sure I'm going to make it trying to get to Fla. to catch ANYTHING!


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Had that flu two weekends ago and now I got this cough that NOTHING can get rid off:--| 

And I haven't been out in 2 months 


Chris


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Yeah, complain to me about cabin fever when you walk out to your truck to find this:

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=439&d=1140578542">

Seriously. Last weekend. 16".


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

I feel your pain, why today me and the wife turned the A.C. on


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Reelbehind said:


> I feel your pain, why today me and the wife turned the A.C. on


Aw man, I will drive 900 miles just to pop you in the face.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Flea, cut me a little slack will ya? Born and raised in Baltimore, i know what you are going through Don't you guys have some of that fine stocked Trout fishing to do? Or have they not stocked Lake Waterford yet?  Course sledding used to be real popular up there this time of year you need some Phone #'s so you can get yourself some inner tube's?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*I remember...*

As you walk to you truck you notice about 6 inches of snow on top of it. I use my forearm like a snow plow to get the snow away from the edge of the door so when I open the door the snow does not get sucked in from the winter vortex that places the snow directly on top of my seat, floor, dashboard, and head rest. After seeing about three inches of white powder hit the seat I start to try to direct the snow off the seat using my hand which does not have gloves and now I got snow up my coat up to the elbow. Some how the snow that I touched with my hand starts to melt and get the driver seat wet. It seems to break the law of phyics by now melting into the seat which will now freeze my arse to the car seat. Starting the car I actully see snow being blown up from the defrost vents. I am reaching for the wooden stick with the plastic ends the will "help" clear the snow away. My head hurts as I sliped on the snow and wacked my face into the edge of the door jam trying to get the wooden stick out of the back seat. Still shaking off the pain I start to push and pull snow off the car which seems to only find its way up my pant leg and on to my shins. The plastic end breaks from the cold as I move the last snow pile off the wind shild. Back to using my forearm. Back to cold running up my shirt and landing on my elbow. As I put the wooden stick in the back seat I notice again a break in the law of phyics... the round stick can hold about five pounds of snow that are now in my back seat to the front seat that my not melt back there till March. As I pull away the snow from my hood starts to move and build up on the wind shield... yep another day in the Midwest winter...:--|   
Nope you can take all that.


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*A day in the Florida winter*

I wake up to see the bright sun just breaking over the trees in my back yard. I walk out to my truck to notice dew over the entire truck. Being careful not to break a sweat in the early morning warmth, I grab the garden hose and give her a gentle bath. I then quickly realize that it will be warm enough for shorts today, and go trade the blue jeans in for shorts and sneakers. Get in the truck and test the leather seat to make sure it hasnt been warmed up too much by the early morning sun, and slide in. Decide its nice enough to turn the A/C off and roll the windows down. Get to the beach and get sand all over my shins as I am getting my surf rods down. Sit in my chair watching my rods as the 60 degree water breaks at my feet. Well, its not all good, Im sure it will be raining soon. 
HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD DAY!
BIG BILL


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

Big Bill said:


> I wake up to see the bright sun just breaking over the trees in my back yard. I walk out to my truck to notice dew over the entire truck. Being careful not to break a sweat in the early morning warmth, I grab the garden hose and give her a gentle bath. I then quickly realize that it will be warm enough for shorts today, and go trade the blue jeans in for shorts and sneakers. Get in the truck and test the leather seat to make sure it hasnt been warmed up too much by the early morning sun, and slide in. Decide its nice enough to turn the A/C off and roll the windows down. Get to the beach and get sand all over my shins as I am getting my surf rods down. Sit in my chair watching my rods as the 60 degree water breaks at my feet. Well, its not all good, Im sure it will be raining soon.
> HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD DAY!
> BIG BILL


thats cold man...real cold


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

> thats cold man...real cold


no. It's actually quite hot down here. the A/C isn't cooling things down enough. Just sitting down I'm sweating.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

lucky mo- fo's


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*We had to light a fire tonight*

....while we were sitting in the screened in florida room having tea and coffee.....the chiminea was perfect....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sounds like a lovely day to wake up to. Since we're all telling stories, here's mine:

_This morning, I awoke to howling winds and a grey day. When I walked downstairs, it was gently snowing outside. Most of the snow from the previous storm had melted due to a warm snap (it got all the way up to 50 last week).

As I walked to the truck to head to work, I thought about how much I hate everyone in Florida.
_

Bastiges!  

That's okay. When you're all bragging about your 3 pound bluefish in a month, I'll show you the 20-pound stripers we're catching. It might even get up to 60 degrees!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll take a 3lb. blue with lite gear over heavy fish and cold....


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

> It might even get up to 60 degrees!


     yeah, thats real warm


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I had to open the windows last night because it was just too hot in the house. Then, as I drove to work today, I thought "it's just too beautiful, 80 degrees. I should skip work and go catch some of them snook."

After 20+ years of living in the VA mountains, I'm all about this sunshine.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Bastards. Every one of you.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Bastards. Every one of you.


Everytime I'm out on that sandy beach, barefoot with a cold beer in my hand, in February digging sand fleas for the pompano, I think of you...And how glad I'm not the one shivering while digging through the snow.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*rough day...*

Last weekend on my post I think I got too much sun.... little tight skin for about half a day.. 
It is ok I feel better now.. it turned to tan.


----------

